# Railfan Radio



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

What radio do you use to listen to trains? Do you use the railfan channel, 151,880?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use an old bearcat 210. Its a base station not a hand held. Works pretty good from the house. It will run off 12 volt such as a cig lighter socket.

In this area-
UP is 161.220
BNSF is 161.160


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

google your area for train frequencies. Google is where I found my frequencies.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have an old Radio Shack PRO75 That I have all of the ARR channels programed in to. My main radio is a Motorola HT1000 that has all of the local rail channels in it plus two way on 151.880, Railfan.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

If you have internet on your phone these can come in handy when out in the field.
http://www.railroadradio.net/
http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/14904
May have to change location for your area. I use these when out of the area where my Motorola HT1000 is programed for.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

.Dave do you have any two way channels in your HT1000?


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I also have the 151.880 channel in mine.


----------

